

FINANCE PROFESSOR: Bitcoin Will Crash To $10 By Mid-2014 - cgcardona
http://www.businessinsider.com/williams-bitcoin-meltdown-10-2013-12

======
digitalvortex
Many people people said this before, but as time passed it turns out to go the
other way.

Gud luk Proffessy

------
dylanhassinger
OMG

